# Supermarkets near Caen or Ouistreham -?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please can anyone point me in the right direction for a supermarket soon after leaving the Brittany ferries terminal at Ouistreham ( Caen)

G


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

Been alot of years since I was there but I'm sure you'll see a sign for one pretty much soon as you get of the ferry!


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

If you are going towads Caen, there is a huge Carrefour on the northern ring road (periphique)

If you have a look on google earth you can't miss it, its not far from the rd leading in from pegasus bridge to the ring rd


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you both...exactly what we hoped to hear.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Chris;

Off topic and dunno if its a help but theres a lovely little aire at >Colleville Montgomery< not far from the ferry if you intend staying the night.

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Chris;
> Off topic and dunno if its a help but theres a lovely little aire at >Colleville Montgomery< not far from the ferry if you intend staying the night.
> pete


Just the job Pete, thanks.

I guess by the time we've finished filling up with goodies we'll not want to go far. Anyway, we've not yet decided whether to go east, west or south !

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

If you follow Caen from the ferry there is a fairly big Champion about a km

out on your right hand side, just past the campsite on the left. Not as good as 

Carrefour but very much easier .


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I guess as you tend to have your own preferred supermarkets in the UK, we have the same in France, usually plumping for LeClerc when there is a choice. We have used the one at 5 o'clock on the Caen ringroad, here:
> Google Map <

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> We have used the one at 5 o'clock on the Caen ringroad, here:
> > Google Map <
> Dave


Thanks Dave...I didn't think we'd be spoilt for choice !

G


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

there is also a huge cora supermarket on the ring road not far from the carrefore which is really good with a better selection of wines


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

From Pegasus Bridge to Ouistreham, there is an Intermarche on the left just before the roundabout to enter/bypass the town of Ouistreham

There is a campsite on this roundabout called Camping Municipal Des Pommiers which is in the database but I dont seem to be able to find it at the moment


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks again both. An impressive list. I thought we might struggle to find anywhere !

G


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi we will be going through there on Sunday about midday, so please tell me none of then are open Sundays. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"so please tell me none of then are open Sundays."

Olley,

Pleased to oblige; LeClerc isn't 
http://www.e-leclerc.com/ifs/votre+magasin/infos+pratiques/default.asp

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave, just found the Carrefour site and that's shut on Sunday as well, I am broken hearted, the wifes sobbing, she says that would have been an idea place to stop for a long lunch.

What a bugger. :wink:

Olley


----------



## 116206 (Sep 1, 2008)

HI

The usual rule in France is : super and hypermarkets are closed on sunday, only little one can open in the morning (often Intermarché and sometimes SuperU, Champion)

Have a nice trip in France


----------

